
My year with Elixir - zorbash
http://zorbash.com/post/my-year-with-elixir/
======
jetti
Interesting. How long did it take you to get up and running with Elixir to
where you felt productive? I'm working on a new project and am thinking of
using Elixir/Phoenix but my worry is when we hire that it will be harder to
find those who are able to actually learn and get up to speed with Elixir
rather quickly.

~~~
jodyalbritton
My team was able to get up and running with elixir pretty quickly. I have an
extensive ruby background and that helped me, but two other developers had
python backgrounds. One was productive after a week the other after three. I
think it really depends on how excited you are when you first get your hands
on elixir.

~~~
jetti
Thanks for the response. Would you say that your team is above average when it
comes to skill? I'm worried about hiring somebody off the street and having to
teach them from the ground up

